# Wer kennt sich aus?



## Epalzeorhynchos (7. Apr. 2007)

Hi.

Hab da mal eine ganz einfache Fragen zu diesen Fischen.

Was sind das alles für welche?


[DLMURL="http://www.canadian-sportfishing.com/images/SpeciesPictures/prch1.jpg"]Fisch 1[/DLMURL]

[DLMURL="http://www.kettlefallslodge.com/walleye_fishing.jpg"]Fisch 2[/DLMURL]

Fisch 3

[DLMURL="http://www.alaska-adventures.net/image_support/images/arctic_grayling.jpg"]Fisch 4[/DLMURL]

[DLMURL="http://www.nativefish.org/Gallery/Anguilla-rostrata-1.jpg"]Fisch 5[/DLMURL]


----------



## tauwurm0 (7. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt sich aus?*

1+__ Barsch
2+__ Zander
3+__ Hecht
4+__ Äsche
5+__ Aal
         RICHTIG?????????


----------



## Steingarnele (7. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt sich aus?*



			
				Sachiel schrieb:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> Hab da mal eine ganz einfache Fragen zu diesen Fischen.
> 
> ...



Hi,

1. Stichling

2. __ Zander

3. __ Hecht

4.  

5. __ Aal


----------



## sigfra (7. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt sich aus?*

Hallo...


die schwimmen aber nicht alle in deinem Teich.... oder ? ...:?


----------



## tauwurm0 (7. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt sich aus?*

Mensch Matze
Stichling????? wie kommste denn darauf.Geh mal mit zum Angeln da lernste mal Einheimische Fische kennen.
__ Äsche ist ein Fisch der sehr sauberes Wasser liebt(Nr.4)
Gruß Peter


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt sich aus?*

Hi Mirko,

wo stammen den die Fotos her, dem Aussehen der Fisch nach jedenfalls nicht aus Europa 

1. scheint die nordamerikanische Version von unseren __ Flußbarsch zu sein (Gelber __ Barsch - Perca fluviatilis v. flavescens)

2. könnte der nordamerikanische __ Zander (Walleye) sein

3. wahrscheinlich ein kapitaler Kettenhecht (Punktemuster auf den Flanken) oder kleiner Muskie?

4. ein Äschenmilchner (Thymallus thymallus - aber aus irgendeinem kalten nordischen Gewässer - Kanada oder Skandinavien)

5. ein __ Aal, eventuell einer der riesigen Biester aus Australien/Neuseeland

MfG Frank


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt sich aus?*

Soo Herr Champsochromis!

Hast mich also entlarvt, wie auch im anderen Forum.  


Die anderen lagen leider alle falsch.

Das war übrigens nur mal ein Test ob jemand den "Beschiß" bemerkt.  


Hier noch mal die "Auflösung".

1. Amerikanischer __ Flußbarsch / Yellow Perch (Perca flavescens)
2. Muskie oder Muskellunge (Esox masquinongy)
3. Amerikanischer __ Zander / Walleye (Sander vitreus)
4. Bigmouth Buffalo (Ictiobus cyprinellus) - Kein Karpfen!
5. Arktische __ Äsche (Thymallus arcticus)
6. Amerikanische __ Aal (Anguilla rostrata)


----------

